# 2016 North Florida Gathering



## pineywoods

*The Gathering will be April 1st through the 3th in 2016 we hope to see all our usual friends and get to meet some new ones.*

Many of y'all know the drill and I look forward to the planning and the seeing ya again. Those that haven't attended in the past we look forward to meeting you and yours and becoming friends. The property is about 30-40 minutes outside Tallahassee, Fl and if you decide to come PM me and I'll get you exact directions, We have lots of camping spots right here on the property for free (limited RV hookups) we have a local Hotel that gives discounts to our members attending if you prefer the hotel thing. 

This is a family friendly event so come join us for a great weekend.

If you put "N Fl Gathering" into the search bar you will find lots of info from past events if you have any questions just ask and we'll try to answer them

Hotel Info Added

Hampton Inn

165 Spooner Road

Quincy, FL 32351

Phone 850-627-7555

Call and tell them you would like to reserve a room from the block of rooms reserved for the Smoking Meat Forums group reservation number 80508741. They will then make the reservation in your name and give you the discounted rate for your room.

If you need directions send me a PM please


----------



## frankerector

Pineywoods said:


> *The Gathering will be April 1st through the 3th in 2016 we hope to see all our usual friends and get to meet some new ones.*
> Many of y'all know the drill and I look forward to the planning and the seeing ya again. Those that haven't attended in the past we look forward to meeting you and yours and becoming friends. The property is about 30-40 minutes outside Tallahassee, Fl and if you decide to come PM me and I'll get you exact directions, We have lots of camping spots right here on the property for free (limited RV hookups) we have a local Hotel that gives discounts to our members attending if you prefer the hotel thing.
> This is a family friendly event so come join us for a great weekend.
> 
> If you put "N Fl Gathering" into the search bar you will find lots of info from past events if you have any questions just ask and we'll try to answer them



What town?

Monticello?


----------



## pineywoods

Between Chattahoochee and Quincy


----------



## frankerector

I know where that is.   I stayed on lake talquin for about 5 months.


----------



## JckDanls 07

frankerector said:


> I know where that is.   I stayed on lake talquin for about 5 months.



  Come and join us then.... it's a great time.. great food..  and great company....


----------



## frankerector

JckDanls 07 said:


> Come and join us then.... it's a great time.. great food..  and great company....



If im not in south carolina working I will.    

Beers to be had.


----------



## JckDanls 07

frankerector said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come and join us then.... it's a great time.. great food..  and great company....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If im not in south carolina working I will.
> 
> *Beers to be had*.
Click to expand...



and then some....


----------



## eman

Beer is for daytime. at night we get serious.


----------



## bamafan

Maybe I can make it! PM me the directions. LOL
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bob you got a dang fryer this time around!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jammo

What is the chance for boiled craw fish and Bob's cracklings this year?


----------



## eman

Crawfish we won't know until close to time.

 cracklins we may can do.

We have to go to the surgeon Monday to discuss treatment options for wifes spine...

 There is a chance that we may not make it this year. Small chance but a chance.


----------



## JckDanls 07

eman said:


> Crawfish we won't know until close to time.
> cracklins we may can do.
> We have to go to the surgeon Monday to discuss treatment options for wifes spine...
> There is a chance that we may not make it this year. Small chance but a chance.



If that's what it takes for Ms. Sherry to get better...  than so be it...  y'all would be missed but her health is more important ...


----------



## bamafan

You would be missed. But like Keith said her health is way more important.


----------



## jammo

I am not seeing talk of the NFL gathering! Whats happening?


----------



## boykjo

I'm getting ready.. already put new tires on the camper.....hopeful for new tires on the truck soon.... cant wait to get to some of that warm Florida weather.. Tired of this cold rainy stuff.

Might show off some of my recently aquired hard roll making skills when I get there... Might have to fight the ladies over the use of the oven....lol


----------



## JckDanls 07

yea... I need to do my wheel bearings and check the brakes on my camper... been going with the grandson riding dirt bikes on the weekends... need to take a weekend off and do the camper ...


----------



## bamafan

It will be here soon. Looking forward to seeing everyone again


----------



## four20

Can I pleeeeeeaaaaaaaasssssse bring the beer trailer?













IMG_1941.JPG



__ four20
__ Feb 23, 2016






It can run out 6 taps.

Its lonely.


----------



## barnold

I've never been to one of these gatherings, but would like to join in this time.

Will someone PM me the location and information about the hotel that's nearby?

Thanks!


----------



## bamafan

Jerry the property owner will send you the info as soon as he see's the post. And welcome. It's always a great time.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Four20 said:


> Can I pleeeeeeaaaaaaaasssssse bring the beer trailer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1941.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ four20
> __ Feb 23, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can run out 6 taps.
> Its lonely.



well of coarse you can (can't he Jerry?)...  would be even better if all 6 taps will be flowing...  with different flavors...   :biggrin:


----------



## four20

ohh it does.


----------



## JckDanls 07

I'm sure it does..  just meant while at the gathering...  LOL


----------



## pineywoods

I don't see 6 taps but it sure would save some people lots of "beer runs" like Tim and Joe  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






       among others.

I'm sorry things have been crazy around here but I will get by the hotel some time in the next few days and get the hotel info and reservation number posted. We reserve a block of rooms then when you call and use that reservation number you get the discounted rate and they take the room out of the block and reserve it in your name.


----------



## four20

The external headers are expandable. It has a 95 inch keggerator mounted in the trailer which can be disconnected and moved inside for more closed door events. The actual keggerator is set up to run out 9 - 1/6 bbl kegs. It also has a separate header system for 3 taps that can run nitrogen. This summer I'm gonna modify the trailer to have 2 porta - johns in the front.


----------



## bamafan

Do you have natural Light????? I have kids in college.


----------



## JckDanls 07

make one of them Yuengling light ...  I'm just straight up deep in debt ...


----------



## four20

Bud Light, Coors Light, Mich Ultra, Angry orchard, Guinness, Sierra Nevada IPA, Stella, Corona, ....................

Y'all forgetting the 2 Electrofreeze cocktail freezers, Chilled wine Tap, and Jager tap.

I will have to leave the camper at home. So whoever puts me up drinks for free.


----------



## JckDanls 07

you mean we all don't drink for free ??   :biggrin:

That's ok.. I'm not a big draft beer fan anyways...

I think you would be better off just to bring the camper ...  everybody pretty much brings their own and then some....


----------



## dougmays

i thought i had posted a RSVP on here but looking back i guess i didn't.....I'M COMING!! Finally i'm able to come and couldn't be more excited! I'll be heading up Friday after work and tent camping!


----------



## boykjo

dougmays said:


> i thought i had posted a RSVP on here but looking back i guess i didn't.....I'M COMING!! Finally i'm able to come and couldn't be more excited! I'll be heading up Friday after work and tent camping!


Cool.... Doug. Will be good to see ya again


----------



## jammo

Diana & I plan on being there Thursday.


----------



## eman

Okay folks between sherries surgery and me being in the hospital i had to burn my vacation. I really don't think that we will be able to make it this year, I am trying to get unpaid leave but it doesn't look good.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Doug..  I'll believe it when I see you there...   :biggrin:  ...  will be good to see ya...

Bob...  hope everything has turned out well for Ms Sherrie and yourself...  If y'all can't make it we will have a drink or 4,5,6 of them for y'all...  (PS. can you still send some mudbugs over)...   LOL..   just kidding...


----------



## pineywoods

Hotel Info has been added to the first post


----------



## drdon

Room reserved. Don't know what we're getting into, but looks like fun. Can't wait to put faces to names!

Don


----------



## pineywoods

If you need directions send me a PM and tell me where your coming from and I'll PM directions they usually very a little from GPS devices. Seems those maps like to use people's private roads up in our area


----------



## bamafan

Getting closer!!!! Can't wait to see the old friends and make some new ones. And will miss the ones that can't make it!


----------



## JckDanls 07

DrDon...  will be good to meet ya...  Hope your ready to eat some good food...  as for the fun...  welp..  it's about the most fun you can have with your clothes on...  :yahoo:


----------



## bamafan

Don't forget the boards Keith! Did Jerry tell you were the main cook this year!!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07

I'll bring boards...  and that's funny ...


----------



## pineywoods

I'll trade jobs with you


----------



## JckDanls 07

Joe..  I heard you say something about making sausage and the likes ??...  I'm thinking we need to put Jerry's smokehouse to use ... I know the worst part of it is doing all the mixing by hand..  If anybody has a meat mixer they would like to bring I believe it wouldn't be that bad ...


----------



## bamafan

I get to be the Boss?????:biggrin:


----------



## dougmays

@boykjo  Can't wait!

@JckDanls 07  I'll race ya there! ;)


----------



## boykjo

dougmays said:


> @boykjo  Can't wait!
> 
> @JckDanls 07  I'll race ya there! ;)


I'm ready to

Take this job and shove it.. I aint workin here no more

and carry my carcass to the panhandle for some fun and relaxation


----------



## bamafan

I'm with you Joe. I'm ready for some vacation time!


----------



## boykjo

Well I  had a  accident and suffered an injury to my right thumb. I was changing the other tire on the camper and did something stupid.  After the tire was mounted on the rim I strapped the center of the tire with a ratcheting strap to pull the sides out to make the seal. I filled the tire with about 20 psi and went to release the ratchet strap and it was like a mini explosion. I knew it was going to pop and was prepared by being quick but I wasn't quick enough and now have a gash on the side of my thumb. Stored energy is a bi!ch....... Right CB.....The good news is I have three weeks to heal up before the gathering......








Joe


----------



## bamafan

Mountain man like you it's just a bump in the road, won't slow you down at all


----------



## pineywoods

It's getting close people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   If you need directions PM me with where your coming from and I'll get you directions GPS does a so so job of getting you here.

Joe hope is heals well and quickly look forward to seeing y'all in a few weeks.

Tim is here this weekend I'll ask him about bringing his mixer to use for the sausage.

Will be good to see old friends and make some new ones and of course miss some who won't be able to attend this year.


----------



## boykjo

I have butts on sale here for .98 cents a pound. I'll be bringing a few for some sausages


----------



## dougmays

boykjo said:


> I have butts on sale here for .98 cents a pound. I'll be bringing a few for some sausages


What else is needed that i could contribute to or bring? This is my first NFG so not sure how yall pitch in and what not


----------



## bamafan

Doug unless Jerry has something specific we usually just put out a collection jug for contributions to offset everything.


----------



## dougmays

BAMAFAN said:


> Doug unless Jerry has something specific we usually just put out a collection jug for contributions to offset everything.


Sounds good! Ill bring money for the collection, my beautiful face and lots of Coors Light!


----------



## bamafan

Coors light! Avoid Jay Scanlan at all costs then. That boy lives on it!


----------



## nimrod

We've been able to attend 2 South Fla events and had a blast, really wish we could make the N Fla event this year, maybe next year. All the best to everyone!!!Craig & Ann


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

We will be there.  Myself, wife, 5 year old daughter, maybe 11 month old daughter.  Tent camping.

I have a 25# mixer - I think it holds about 18lbs or so at a time.  I usually just put 15lbs in at a time because I have a 15lb stuffer.  Need to bring the stuffer, too?

Anything else I can bring?  80 quart aluminum pot, basket, lid?  I have a few pounds of pork pellets left if someone has a fryer - I can't bring that as will be sporting the wife's mini-van to get the family there!


----------



## JckDanls 07

I do believe Jerry has a new deep fryer he wants to try out...


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

JckDanls 07 said:


> I do believe Jerry has a new deep fryer he wants to try out...


He just hasn't "found" it yet, huh?


----------



## pineywoods

I might just have a new fryer to try out hope it's big enough  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think I have 40, 60, 80, 100 qt aluminum pots and several burners here


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Ok, too many inside jokes that I don't know.

Let me know if me bringing something would be helpful.  Sounds like everything is covered.


----------



## JckDanls 07

No...  no inside jokes...  by pork pellets..  you mean pork rinds ??    they would be awesome ...


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Yep, the pork pellets that puff up into rinds when fried.  Not the hard cracklins, but the puffy, crispy rinds.  A little seasoning and they taste like heaven.  I have a few pounds left and will bring them along with some seasoning.


----------



## pineywoods

Hopefully this will work for a fryer. Bamafan repainted it and I just put it back together so it's sitting in the cookshed right now but we'll have it ready to go













KIMG0015.jpg



__ pineywoods
__ Mar 20, 2016


















KIMG0018.jpg



__ pineywoods
__ Mar 20, 2016


----------



## bmudd14474

That might work.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Brian..  you coming this year ??   Is Jeff coming ??


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Pineywoods said:


> Hopefully this will work for a fryer. Bamafan repainted it and I just put it back together so it's sitting in the cookshed right now but we'll have it ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIMG0015.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ pineywoods
> __ Mar 20, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIMG0018.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ pineywoods
> __ Mar 20, 2016


Super cool fryer.  I was wondering if it was a joke or something.


----------



## bamafan

Briskets are in the fridge. Scored 2 for 2.58 a pound. Haven't seen them that low in along time:yahoo:


----------



## bamafan

Just a heads up. Ice Daddy's ice freezer is kaput this year so it won't be there. We'll have to go to town for ice at some point.  Jerry's ice machine probably will not keep up. Save it for food.


----------



## boykjo

BAMAFAN said:


> Briskets are in the fridge. Scored 2 for 2.58 a pound. Haven't seen them that low in along time:yahoo:


Awesome price tim. I didnt get a chance to get some butts for 98 cents per lb but I have a freezer full of them...(about 8). I'll be bringing them down for sausage or what ever if needed. I sliced a full belly of bacon for us too if we need it.


BAMAFAN said:


> Just a heads up. Ice Daddy's ice freezer is kaput this year so it won't be there. We'll have to go to town for ice at some point. Jerry's ice machine probably will not keep up. Save it for food.


Thanks for the heads up

Going to get started packing stuff up tomorrow. Every time I knock something off my list of things to do i add 2 back to it...lol


----------



## boykjo

camper all cleaned up, new tires and ready to go. Did the repair on the slide out bed last year when I got back so she should be good to go...............
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















20160323_105122.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Mar 23, 2016


















20160323_105135.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Mar 23, 2016


----------



## JckDanls 07

Yup..  get'n my camper out Fri.  gonna do wheel bearings and look at brakes this weekend...  bought all new LED light bulbs and will change all them out as well...  had to get  a new drip tray for the fridge...  get'n "cited" to get on the road ...


----------



## bamafan

Hope the weather clears up. We had bad storms yesterday.


----------



## JckDanls 07

I see that..  get'n em here now...


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Keeping an eye on it.  I can't tent camp with three girls in the rain and get any kind of peace.... checking out what the hotel offers.

Dad in Dothan says its nothing but rain, start and stop there, and 10 day forecast says the same for next weekend.  Damn it.  First time I go looks to be a rain out.  Would have been the 5 yr old's first tent camp as well.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

They quoted $89 a night with the group discount.  I'm not doing that.


----------



## JckDanls 07

actually..  that's pretty cheap for a nice hotel...


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

There is a 13% hotel tax plus anything that the county or city adds on.

Sorry, but I'm not up for giving a hotel, in the middle of no where, a $100 a night to sleep.

Keith...It's a hotel, not a "nice hotel".

I guess Quincy FL is out of our price range.  You guys have fun.


----------



## JckDanls 07

don't give up that easy...  see what the weather is like towards the end of the week...


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Sorry about that.  I didn't mean to be a jerk.

When I told the family that we wouldn't be able to tent camp they all started in on me.  The five year old just doesn't understand why.  The wife is telling me to just pay for the hotel, which I'm trying to explain to her that we can't afford that additional expense right now.  My mom started the guilt trip crap since she wouldn't be able to see the grand kids.  And I was really looking forward to it as well.  Haven't had a vacation in 3 years!  Again, I apologize for snapping and being rude about it.

I think we may stay with my parents over in Dothan and just a make a day trip of it.  It's probably about 1' 15" drive.  I know its not the same but I would like to put some faces to names here.

Is it ok if we just make a day of it?


----------



## boykjo

Its way to early to predict the weather...but  usually its just an occasional thunderstorm. Weather has always been good. There is plenty of shelter if there is rain and the large building/kitchen/ lounge area.

hope to see ya there

Joe


----------



## pineywoods

Jax I sent you a PM hopefully it works out. Dothan is certainly an option as well I was there this week and it is about 1:15-1:30 hours drive but an easy drive with little traffic


----------



## boykjo

special ordered 10 lbs of raw fatback to add to some sausages for next weekend. Came in today. ..............
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















20160326_210140.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Mar 26, 2016


----------



## jp61

Ready or Not, here I come!!!


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Thanks for forgiving.  Keith, I hope no hard feelings.  I was frustrated as my whole family has been looking forward to this for some time and they started giving me grief about not being able to attend. I should have handled it better.

We will be there.  May swing by Friday afternoon/evening as we make our way to Dothan.  But we will be there Saturday.

I'm bringing a big bag of pork rinds.  Have a fryer ready.


----------



## dougmays

Looking forward to it! I got to start packing haha


----------



## boykjo

Staging since yesterday... Pack the truck tomorrow and hit the road at 4am wed.. should be there by 2pm, I wont forget my suitcase and meds this year....lol


----------



## pineywoods

Y'all pack rubber boots or extra shoes it may be wet. We are going to carry on and have fun but we may be doing that in the rain but then again it wouldn't be the first time. It started raining here last Thursday and didn't really stop till late yesterday and they say another day or two of it this week. Smokers and wood are under the pole barn where they've been since before the rain started.

Joe your spot will be ready when you get here looking forward to it


----------



## bamafan

Joe, Keith give us some progress reports during the trip so we'll know to be looking for ya. I know Joe won't call unless he breaks down! LOL


----------



## JckDanls 07

I'm pulling out early Thur. morning (hopefully) ..  should be arriving around lunch time or soon thereafter


----------



## eman

I really am heart broken that we cant make it this year. . But with sherries back and me stepping out the shower sat am and stepping on the dog and falling.  i have a pulled muscle in my back now.( happy happy joy joy ) i am having a hard time making a work day. we will return!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Bob..  as was stated earlier..  both of y'all will be missed dearly...  but we know that health is more important ...  and as you say...  we'll see ya next time around ...


----------



## pineywoods

Bob you know y'all will be missed. I know about that falling too did that trick yesterday still hurting.

The roads coming in are wash boards so go slow and easy. Those with RV's that road is also like a wash board but is driveable. The road just inside the gate is underwater not deep maybe up to the bottom of the rim. It is solid under it and shouldn't be a problem. Just don't make a wrong turn I went down earlier and was going to drain the road got down where the corn was last year and buried the tractor 40 minutes of fun getting it out.


----------



## bamafan

See you soon Bob you and Sherrie get better. Will miss you guys!!!!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07

LOL..  keep going Jerry and your gonna talk me right out of coming...  what about the other way in (over by the house)..  is it any better ??


----------



## pineywoods

Keith you won't have any problem getting in, both ways in the roads are rough. Best I can tell we got over 7" of rain in the last 4 days


----------



## boykjo

BAMAFAN said:


> Joe, Keith give us some progress reports during the trip so we'll know to be looking for ya. I know Joe won't call unless he breaks down! LOL


or forget my luggage ......lol


----------



## bamafan

I forgot about that Joe was pretty dam funny:biggrin:


----------



## JckDanls 07

and his shoes...


----------



## boykjo

Ya'll get ready for some bread making.. The humidity will be a plus....................


----------



## JckDanls 07

Joe.. Is Ms. Vicki is coming this year ??


----------



## boykjo

No.... There's a grand baby due any day and she has to be there........


----------



## boykjo

I might leave tomorrow and stop around jacksonville and stay the night .. sittin around here all day with nothing to do


----------



## pineywoods

Drive on in Joe you can beat Tim and Jay


----------



## dougmays

I'm gonna try to leave as close to 5pm as possible so i should be there around 730-8!


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

DougMays......  I met you a year or two ago at the Fernandina Cookoff.  It'll be good to see you again.

Thanks to some very gracious folks, we will be making it after all.  Looking forward to meeting some people and having fun!

Joe, had I looked earlier I would have offered you a couch and you could have shared in some grilled chicken legs, collard greens, and chicken rice.













IMG_3805.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ Mar 29, 2016


----------



## JckDanls 07

will be good to see y'all ...   

Doug..  Thur. or Fri.  ??   his drive can be a little tricky in the dark...


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

JckDanls 07 said:


> will be good to see y'all ...
> 
> Doug.. Thur. or Fri. ?? his drive can be a little tricky in the dark...


This Doug will be coming in sometime mid-day Friday.


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok then..  we have 2 Doug's I take it..  LOL... 

Jerry..  any way to put something up at the driveway entrance ??


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Yep, Doug Mays (that's the one you know) and Doug Strange....that's me.

I'm better looking though.


----------



## pineywoods

Is Doug Mays bringing a trailer??


----------



## pineywoods

Keith the water on the road has went down some a friend is using my truck and gooseneck tomorrow so I hooked up and took it to him going out that gate and had no problem at all. That being said I'm going to take the backhoe down there in the morning and drain the road so it can start drying out


----------



## boykjo

leaving at 2:30 am... see you there


----------



## JckDanls 07

I believe Doug is just tenting Jerry... 

I'm all packed and ready...  gonna try and get through Tampa early before traffic gets bad ....  I'm not bringing much... but I bet I forgot something...  LOL


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok then..  off to bed I go just to toss and turn being eager to get on the road...  see y'all around lunch time...  safe trip to all ...


----------



## pineywoods

Keith we drained the road today so should be fine. I gave Doug directions to come into the other gate and the mailbox is there with the address on it so he should find it pretty easy


----------



## dougmays

JaxRmrJmr said:


> DougMays......  I met you a year or two ago at the Fernandina Cookoff.  It'll be good to see you again.
> 
> Thanks to some very gracious folks, we will be making it after all.  Looking forward to meeting some people and having fun!
> 
> Joe, had I looked earlier I would have offered you a couch and you could have shared in some grilled chicken legs, collard greens, and chicken rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3805.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ jaxrmrjmr
> __ Mar 29, 2016


It'll be good to see ya again! You were next to me in the comp right?


JckDanls 07 said:


> will be good to see y'all ...
> 
> Doug.. Thur. or Fri. ?? his drive can be a little tricky in the dark...


This Doug is coming right after work tomorrow as close to 5 as possible, so i should be there well before dark @JckDanls 07


JaxRmrJmr said:


> Yep, Doug Mays (that's the one you know) and Doug Strange....that's me.
> 
> I'm better looking though.


HA! Guess a Doug-off is needed :)


Pineywoods said:


> Is Doug Mays bringing a trailer??


I wasnt planning on brining the trailer, seemed like yall had a good setup already. Do you need me to?


----------



## dougmays

Am i the last one showing up? Dangit! LOL

Maybe i can log off work early


----------



## dougmays

I'm Gonna bring as much ice bags as I can fit in my cooler. I don't have a bulk ice machine around me. Is there one at the exit I'm getting off?


----------



## jammo

Doug

I talked to Jerry and he says we are okay for now. Tim and Keith went to town earlier and bought a bunch.


----------



## dougmays

Okey doke! I got the go ahead from the boss to leave at 4pm so i'll see you guys in roughly 5 hours!!!!!


----------



## dougmays

Enroute!


----------



## eman

Someone please do a play by play for us that couldn't make it this year


----------



## boykjo

eman said:


> Someone please do a play by play for us that couldn't make it this year


Alan with the pictures just called it a night but here is a sample picture.......LOL













flood.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Apr 1, 2016






Food was awesome........................Stay tuned


----------



## eman

I guess that means the pole barn is well used


----------



## jammo

IMG_0580.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0581.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0582.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0583.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0584.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0585.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0586.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0587.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0588.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0589.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0590.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0591.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0592.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


----------



## jammo

IMG_0593.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0594.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0595.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0596.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0597.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0598.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0599.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0600.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0601.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0602.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0603.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0604.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0605.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0606.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0607.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0608.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0609.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0610.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0611.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0612.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0613.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0614.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0615.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0616.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0617.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0618.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0619.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0620.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0621.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0622.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0623.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0624.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0625.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0626.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0627.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0628.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0629.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0630.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0631.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0632.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0633.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0634.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0635.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0636.JPG



__ jammo
__ Apr 3, 2016


----------



## bamafan

Great time again as always. Thanks Jerry and Karen!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK then..  we made it home safe...    With that being sad....   

*AWESOME* Is the single word of choice for my description of the Gathering ... 

First off let me say that  Ms Karen and Jerry are two of the finest, most generous people you'll ever meet ...  Not only to offer up their property for this gathering...  But then they also supply everything needed for some of the best meals you could ever eat for* three *days ... *AT NO CHARGE* (of coarse donations are excepted) ...   These two (especially Ms Karen) work from sun-up till well after dark, non stop, prepping, cooking, cleaning, as well as so much other stuff just to make sure the attendees  have the best  time that could be had ... 

With that...   *"THANK YOU"* Ms Karen and Jerry ... 

Jeff (TulsaJeff) owner of these forums...  a big "*THANK YOU"* to you..  If not for you starting this place..  none of this would ever happen ... 

Todd (A-MAZ-N Products) ...  With some of the best customer service and products a company could have...  *"THANK YOU"* for sending some of your products to give away as door prizes ...  

Tim (BAMAFAN) and his buddy Jay ...  *"Thanks"* for all the hard work y'all put in prepping and cooking...  We really appreciate it... 

Joe (Boykjo) ...  This guy makes some of the best sausage one could ever consume...  and then gives packs away to take home...  *Thanks Brother"*

Brian (Bmudd) ...  Brian always brings Tri-Tips with him from Cali and cooks it for Thur. nights dinner. ...   Unfortunately Brian couldn't make it this year..  but he still managed to make sure we had HIS tri-tip on Thursday night ..  He overnighted  3 tips and his rub to us...  so we still had some awesome Tips on Thurs. ....  *"THANKS"* brother ...  hopefully you can make it next year ...

Allen (Jammo)..   thanks for being the official photographer..  pictures are great ...   

*AWESOME* ..  

It was great to see old freinds..  and make some new ones as we had a few new people come and check it out....  Hopefully they all had a good time and will come back again next year ...  


  Thanks everybody...


PS.  Jay...  go get that shoulder checked out ...


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

This was our first time going and we had a really good time!  Jerry and Karen have a great place to throw a get together like this - plenty of space and plenty of cover which came in handy with "some" rain.  Most of all, the people are simply super.  They welcome you like they have known you for years.  Reminds me of a family reunion.  You may not have seen them for 10 years, but they automatically accept you just because you are there.

Lots of good food.  Lots of good food.  Lots and lots of good food.....

Tim knocked the brisket out of the park.  Him and Jay were all over the trailer smokers.  Others were as well, I'm sure.  Turned out some really good eats!

Joe made and smoked sausage.  He's been doing it a long time and answered every question thrown at him with a pragmatic suggestion.  I never quit learning around this crowd.  Someone always knows something you don't.  He even sent a little home with us.  Thanks, Joe!  We grilled it tonight and ate it with some red beans and rice.  No matter what you say, it was some good stuff.

Doug Mayes has a terrific dog.  Tacoma is the best thing about him....      just kidding, he's a great guy.  Tacoma stole my wife's heart.  He hosts the South Florida gathering in the fall.  If I can, we are going.

Keith has a new passion - pork rinds!

I absolutely loved coming over and staying for a couple of days. 

I dont know him personally, but Todd with A-Maze-N supplied some cool door prizes.  A bunch of wood pellets (garlic spice is something new which I didn't win) and he even gave away a few of the new expandable tubes.  Gotta give props when he is as generous as he is.  I heard two different stories of him taking care of his customers - both were over the top.

I really loved it.   Hope more of you check it out.

It was a very enjoyable event.


----------



## eman

Glad everyone had a good time and the weather didnt drown anyone.  The food was great as usual i'm sure. i ate 10 lbs of crawfish in yalls honor today.


----------



## dougmays

JaxRmrJmr said:


> Doug Mayes has a terrific dog.  Tacoma is the best thing about him....      just kidding, he's a great guy.  Tacoma stole my wife's heart.  He hosts the South Florida gathering in the fall.  If I can, we are going.


LOL!!! Thanks for the Datil plants! Put them in the ground today! Can't wait


----------



## bamafan

Keith thanks again for all the help on the grill! Were all getting old. Time share is a must. If John Wetzel makes it next year we'll retire and let that youngster do it.


----------



## pineywoods

We'd like to thank everyone who attended and a big thank you to those who help without y'all it couldn't happen. It's great to see old friends and make new ones.

Todd thanks for all your support over the years

Brian thanks for the tri tip and rub it was good


----------



## boykjo

A big thank you to Jerry and Karen for hosting another gathering. I really had a great time. A big thanks to Tim and Jay for smoking some awesome meats and to everyone who helped in any way............Except for the one day of rain it was perfect...............
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It was great to see everyone again and meet new friends...

Thanks Kieth for the stand.. It will get used a lot

Joe


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Bmudd


boykjo said:


> A big thank you to Jerry and Karen for hosting another gathering. I really had a great time. A big thanks to Tim and Jay for smoking some awesome meats and to everyone who helped in any way............Except for the one day of rain it was perfect...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was great to see everyone again and meet new friends...
> 
> Thanks Kieth for the stand.. It will get used a lot
> 
> Joe


I grilled the sausage you gave me the moment I got home.  It was good even though it was not what you expected.  My son (the 19 y/o) said that he would come next year if you would be there to make sausage!


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Keith, where are you?  and what are you doing?

You need to come smoke my wife some deviled eggs!

She seriously put a dozen eggs on boil the moment we hit the house.  I was out checking my plants and she started calling for me to start the smoker!


----------



## van holton

Thanks Jerry and Karen for another great gathering. Sorry we couldn't stay for the Sat. festivities, but didn't want to miss all the great people we have meet over the years. Van and Phyllis


----------



## nimrod

Looks like everyone had a great time! Sure wish we could have made it this year, hopefully we can make it next year.

 Craig


----------



## JckDanls 07

JaxRmrJmr said:


> Keith, where are you?  and what are you doing?
> 
> You need to come smoke my wife some deviled eggs!
> 
> She seriously put a dozen eggs on boil the moment we hit the house.  I was out checking my plants and she started calling for me to start the smoker!



Doug..  let us know how they turned out ...  maybe a new thread... 


Craig..  you and Ann woulda had a blast ...


----------



## pineywoods

*The Gathering will be April 1st through the 3th in 2016 we hope to see all our usual friends and get to meet some new ones.*

Many of y'all know the drill and I look forward to the planning and the seeing ya again. Those that haven't attended in the past we look forward to meeting you and yours and becoming friends. The property is about 30-40 minutes outside Tallahassee, Fl and if you decide to come PM me and I'll get you exact directions, We have lots of camping spots right here on the property for free (limited RV hookups) we have a local Hotel that gives discounts to our members attending if you prefer the hotel thing. 

This is a family friendly event so come join us for a great weekend.

If you put "N Fl Gathering" into the search bar you will find lots of info from past events if you have any questions just ask and we'll try to answer them

Hotel Info Added

Hampton Inn

165 Spooner Road

Quincy, FL 32351

Phone 850-627-7555

Call and tell them you would like to reserve a room from the block of rooms reserved for the Smoking Meat Forums group reservation number 80508741. They will then make the reservation in your name and give you the discounted rate for your room.

If you need directions send me a PM please


----------



## frankerector

Pineywoods said:


> *The Gathering will be April 1st through the 3th in 2016 we hope to see all our usual friends and get to meet some new ones.*
> Many of y'all know the drill and I look forward to the planning and the seeing ya again. Those that haven't attended in the past we look forward to meeting you and yours and becoming friends. The property is about 30-40 minutes outside Tallahassee, Fl and if you decide to come PM me and I'll get you exact directions, We have lots of camping spots right here on the property for free (limited RV hookups) we have a local Hotel that gives discounts to our members attending if you prefer the hotel thing.
> This is a family friendly event so come join us for a great weekend.
> 
> If you put "N Fl Gathering" into the search bar you will find lots of info from past events if you have any questions just ask and we'll try to answer them



What town?

Monticello?


----------



## pineywoods

Between Chattahoochee and Quincy


----------



## frankerector

I know where that is.   I stayed on lake talquin for about 5 months.


----------



## JckDanls 07

frankerector said:


> I know where that is.   I stayed on lake talquin for about 5 months.



  Come and join us then.... it's a great time.. great food..  and great company....


----------



## frankerector

JckDanls 07 said:


> Come and join us then.... it's a great time.. great food..  and great company....



If im not in south carolina working I will.    

Beers to be had.


----------



## JckDanls 07

frankerector said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come and join us then.... it's a great time.. great food..  and great company....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If im not in south carolina working I will.
> 
> *Beers to be had*.
Click to expand...



and then some....


----------



## eman

Beer is for daytime. at night we get serious.


----------



## bamafan

Maybe I can make it! PM me the directions. LOL
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bob you got a dang fryer this time around!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jammo

What is the chance for boiled craw fish and Bob's cracklings this year?


----------



## eman

Crawfish we won't know until close to time.

 cracklins we may can do.

We have to go to the surgeon Monday to discuss treatment options for wifes spine...

 There is a chance that we may not make it this year. Small chance but a chance.


----------



## JckDanls 07

eman said:


> Crawfish we won't know until close to time.
> cracklins we may can do.
> We have to go to the surgeon Monday to discuss treatment options for wifes spine...
> There is a chance that we may not make it this year. Small chance but a chance.



If that's what it takes for Ms. Sherry to get better...  than so be it...  y'all would be missed but her health is more important ...


----------



## bamafan

You would be missed. But like Keith said her health is way more important.


----------



## jammo

I am not seeing talk of the NFL gathering! Whats happening?


----------



## boykjo

I'm getting ready.. already put new tires on the camper.....hopeful for new tires on the truck soon.... cant wait to get to some of that warm Florida weather.. Tired of this cold rainy stuff.

Might show off some of my recently aquired hard roll making skills when I get there... Might have to fight the ladies over the use of the oven....lol


----------



## JckDanls 07

yea... I need to do my wheel bearings and check the brakes on my camper... been going with the grandson riding dirt bikes on the weekends... need to take a weekend off and do the camper ...


----------



## bamafan

It will be here soon. Looking forward to seeing everyone again


----------



## four20

Can I pleeeeeeaaaaaaaasssssse bring the beer trailer?













IMG_1941.JPG



__ four20
__ Feb 23, 2016






It can run out 6 taps.

Its lonely.


----------



## barnold

I've never been to one of these gatherings, but would like to join in this time.

Will someone PM me the location and information about the hotel that's nearby?

Thanks!


----------



## bamafan

Jerry the property owner will send you the info as soon as he see's the post. And welcome. It's always a great time.


----------

